# Setting Up Wd Hitch On Chevy Tahoe



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

Quick question. I have a 2007 chevy tahoe with auto leveling rear suspension. When I am putting on wd hitch do I wait for suspension to go through its thing. Or hook it up and then it will level afterwards?


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Weight distribution first and let the air-ride fine tune it after.

-


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We used to have a 21RS and a yukon with the air ride suspension, I went round and round to finally get it set up. What ultimately worked was to get the truck backed up to the trailer and before I dropped the trailer on to the ball I turned off the ignition. Then lowered the trailer on to the ball, hooked up the weight distribution bars and did my measurements. If the measurements weren't right I unhooked, started the truck to let it self level, turned it off and then hooked back up after making any hitch adjustments. It took a couple of tries but my patience ultimately paid off and it towed very well. If you leave the truck running while trying to adjust and get measurements it will always self level regardless of how the weight distribution is transferring weight forward or not, you wont be able to get accurate measurements.

On a trip down to the beach one of the air lines popped off of a rear shock. I didn't realize it until we stopped at a rest area and the truck looked like a low rider, it had sunk down equally front and back so the weight distribution was doing it's job. Plugged the airline back on and we were back on our way.

Mike


----------



## Trackermi (Jun 15, 2011)

I will just post my two cents for those with auto ride suspension. In the end you must shut the truck off in order to get any type of consistency. Then if the truck was un level at all I would head to level ground the second I got I'm the truck before the auto ride sensed it was not level. On a few occasions I had to pull over leaving he truck on, unload the weight of the trailer and you can hear the air bags de compressing. The. When it was done, shut the truck off and then let the trailer back down.

In the end the auto ride is finicky and yet very nice at the same time. If you have an equalizer system like mine that used the WD as part of the sway just pay attention. The other Tyler of sway may not be as much of an issue.

I have been towing with my avalanche and a 250RS for well over a year and very happy. But took some learning.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Armada owner with the air suspension - agree whole heartedly with the others. Shut it off and set the hitch, turn it back on. I do this every time I hook up - once I'm ready to drop the trailer down, I turn it off, hook up, and let the air bags fine tune things. I get a much better overall ride that way.


----------

